# 1967 Schwinn Varsity Tourist



## Siestabikes (Feb 20, 2020)

I picked this up today without fenders. i have me a set of white Bluemels but not sure if i want to modify them to fit. . preliminary ride says it may be a keeper


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 20, 2020)

1967 model. I'd save those fenders for a bike that originally had those. They look out of place on a Varsity IMO.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks like it's in really nice condition.
I don't like the twin stick shifters on a "sport" bike with a drop handlebar, but they make a lot of sense on a "tourist" version.
I have the same bike in a '65 model and find the long reach down to the downtube shifters clumsy.


----------



## Siestabikes (Feb 21, 2020)

i bought the bike fenderless but according to the catalog pictures the Tourist had chrome fenders. i recently put a set of 70's fenders on this drop bar Raleigh for resale but they may come off and go on the Schwinn


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 21, 2020)

Yes to the chrome fenders.
Attached is a pic of my '65 model with them.
If you put the blue fenders on, please post a pic. I'd like to see how it looks.


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2020)

Sharp looking Tourist. Very nice color. I think the chrome fenders would look better IMHO. Chrome 27  inch fenders are hard to find. If you do find some schwinn  chrome ones, you have to make sure that fit the frame size for the rear. The front fenders are all the same( Part # 52- 350.) You can find once in a while Wald 27, but in my opinion the braces that come with them are ugly.


I have Wald fenders with braces that came off a fender set for a Suburban.


----------



## Siestabikes (Feb 21, 2020)

i took the quick release wheels from a '75 Continental and mounted on the Varsity.....Varsinental? Still gotta add a spacer to the drive side for more relief between the fender bolt and cogs. the Bluemels went on quicker than expected. i put a piece of rubber over the fender tab near the bottom bracket then zip tied the Bluemel mount to it. the front flap needs to be straightened so its doesnt rub the tire. fender stays need to be cut or changed to a shorter variety which i have. p clamps on the front fork might bother me but time will tell


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 21, 2020)

Interesting.
I seem to remember trying that once and found that the slots were not big enough for the hollow q.r. axles.
It may have been on an earlier('62) model though.


----------



## Siestabikes (Feb 21, 2020)

i had to dremel the front fork a little and then aligned the dropouts. the rear wheel went right in


----------



## Siestabikes (Apr 26, 2021)

I found and put chrome fenders on in place of the white Bluemels


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 27, 2021)

Sweet!
Now she's proper.


----------



## Siestabikes (Apr 27, 2021)

I still think it really popped with the white Bluemels but proper works as well


----------

